# Simply Right?



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

OKay, trying to cut costs but refusing to use crappy food. We currently use Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It's rather cheap compared to what we were spending on Blue Buffalo before. lol. I was looking at dog foods at Sams but I really stink at figuring out labels of dog food and what is good and what isn't. So I come here. Obviously, if it's not good I'll keep buying Pro Plan.

Simply Right

Ingredients: Meat and bone meal, ground whole yellow corn, ground whole wheat, corn gluten meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), soybean meal, salt, natural flavor, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, color added (yellow #5, red #40, blue #2), l-lysine, zinc oxide, niacin, copper slfate, Vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, d-calcium pantothenate, Vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein, Min: 27.0%; Crude Fat, Min: 15.0%; Crude Fiber, Max: 4.0%; Moisture, Max: 12.0%; Calcium, Min: 1.0%; Phosphorus, MIn: 0.8%; Vitamin A, Min: 10,000 IU/kg; Vitamin E, Min: 100 IU/kg; Omega-6 Fatty Acids, Min: 1.20%.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not choose that food, if it was for my dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would definitely not trade Pro Plan for the food you just listed.

I have been really happy with Diamond Naturals-no wheat, corn or soy. The price is good-around $30 for 40 pounds. I have also heard good things about some of the Costco foods.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would DEFINITELY continue with Pro Plan instead of this food. I'll bold the things that are BAD, imo. I bolded the "meat and bone meal" because if it's not named, they can put whatever they want in the food. :uhoh:



> Ingredients: *Meat and bone meal,* *ground whole yellow corn*, *ground whole wheat*, *corn gluten meal*, *wheat middlings*, animal fat (preserved with *BHA* and citric acid), *soybean meal*, salt, natural flavor, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, *color added (yellow #5, red #40, blue #2),* l-lysine, zinc oxide, niacin, copper slfate, Vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, d-calcium pantothenate, Vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, *menadione* *sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity),* riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.


By comparision:

*Kirkland (from Costo) -*

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, dried chicory root, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, cranberry powder, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, L-carnitine, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

TiffanyPartyOf8 said:


> OKay, trying to cut costs but refusing to use crappy food. We currently use Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It's rather cheap compared to what we were spending on Blue Buffalo before. lol. I was looking at dog foods at Sams but I really stink at figuring out labels of dog food and what is good and what isn't. So I come here. Obviously, if it's not good I'll keep buying Pro Plan.
> 
> Simply Right
> 
> ...


 
It looks remarkably similar to Ol Roy. 

Pro Plan is by far a better product.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd stick with the ProPlan. No real meat and a bunch of filler.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ditto what the others said.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

An awful lot of corn up at the beginning of the ingredient list. Is the price much lower than ProPlan? I notice you are using ProPlan Sensitive Stomach-is there a food sensitivity that had you using PPSS? 
I think the ProPlan All Life Stages adult formula is less expensive than the PPSS (I bought it at PetSmart a couple of weeks ago for around $40 for 35 or 37.5 lb sack). I have just looked and see the price increased online (I bought it from Petflow.com for about $38 a few months ago)


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, thanks everyone! We will definitely stick with what we are using then lol. See? I'm glad I have this forum lol. We were using the ProPlan because his skin was flaking like crazy when we got him but I'm pretty sure it's a shampoo issue. We switched the shampoo and it stopped. But we just continued the food just in case. But he does great on it so I'll just keep on it.


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

I have read here at the Forum that many are using Pro Plan Sensitive as their brand food. I have not been able to find Sensitive but this is an analysis of Pro Plan Selelct if anyone is interested.
Also on this site so many other brands are reviewed.
I have found this site very helpful.

Purina Pro Plan Selects Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Allie.G


----------

